# Devilbiss gun



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Any of u guys heard anything bout the Devilbiss Tekna gravity feed hvlp gun..Any help would be great guys cause im bout to order a high end gun and im back and forth on which one to get..summit has the devilbiss for a good price.. thanks


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

i know somebody knows something


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

bro i almost bought one but they wouldnt come down on the price.....586. i didnt like the way it felt kinda bulky... i demod it for a week and only used it two days and went back to the sata and iwata

and that metal box it came in reminded me of my ateam lunch box i had in elementary school


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I have one, i use it for waterborne basecoat, works great easy to clean, great gun, auggie you need a beter hook up, i paid 450 cdn.

PS its not just hvlp it comes with your choice of tip/cap, most people including myself get the trans-tech 707 tip/cap. hvlp is the past.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

yea they have them for 429 in my summit book....thanks guys


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Oct 19 2009, 08:59 PM~15407210
> *bro i almost bought one but they wouldnt come down on the price.....586. i didnt like the way it felt kinda bulky... i demod it for a week and only used it two days and went back to the sata and iwata
> 
> and that metal box it came in reminded me of my ateam lunch box i had in elementary school
> *


hahahah i had the dukes of hazzard box :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

get the cvi works better and lighter and i little ceaper?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 19 2009, 09:20 PM~15407530
> *yea they have them for 429 in my summit book....thanks guys
> *


spend an extra $100 and get a sata,that's alot for a throw away gun


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 20 2009, 11:40 AM~15412681
> *spend an extra $100 and get a sata,that's alot for a throw away gun
> *


which sata do u recommend....ive always used cheap guns and got good results but i wanna buy a good gun thats gonna last me a while and can afford around 500..i know u guys know bout the high end stuff


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 20 2009, 12:49 PM~15413165
> *which sata do u recommend....ive always used cheap guns and got good results but i wanna buy a good gun thats gonna last me a while and can afford around 500..i know u guys know bout the high end stuff
> *


satajet rp with a 1.3 tip,great all around gun,I have ones that 6-7 y.o,still sprays like new.  
U can find them on e-bay all day long well under $500


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 20 2009, 10:40 AM~15412681
> *spend an extra $100 and get a sata,that's alot for a throw away gun
> *


 :uh: 

typical sata user!

devilbiss is better and cheaper.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 20 2009, 09:34 AM~15412253
> *get the cvi works better and lighter and i little ceaper?
> *


definately some truth behind this, i also have a cvi, i run all devilbiss, i use both my cvi and my tekna for waterborne basecoat, i then have a PLUS for clear, gti for solvent, flg3 for primer, etc. etc.........

the cvi is a little cheaper, definatley a lot lighter and it does spray very very well metallic wise, as for clearcoat, i know a few painters who swear the tekna is gods gift to clearcoat, although i prefer my plus for that the tekna is great fpr waterborne.

so all in all for an all around gun i think the tekna would be a better choice than a cvi. a plus would be good too, and for the record a plus is basically the same concept as the sata rp, just the plus is better, and cheaper. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Oct 20 2009, 07:45 PM~15416733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
idc what you say, theres no way devilbiss is better, cheaper yes but better not happing


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 21 2009, 06:55 AM~15420621
> *idc what you say, theres no way devilbiss is better, cheaper yes but better not happing
> *


We tried out a tekna(sp)at the shop recently,and it doesn't come close to the sata's,I don't care about cheap,I want a gun that sprays well and lasts more than a year or 2.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

2 nr2000 1.3 and 1.4 with the extras...the guy can no longer paint do to health issues....good deal

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/1424436257.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 21 2009, 12:12 PM~15422917
> *We tried out a tekna(sp)at the shop recently,and it doesn't come close to the sata's,I don't care about cheap,I want a gun that sprays well and lasts more than a year or 2.
> *


x100 i will only use sata's!

sata jet b 1.4 for primer
sata nr2000 1.4 base
sata nr2000 1.3 for clear


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

man that does it when i demo'd this gun two years ago they said they couldnt come down at on the price and that it would go up if anything...... because this gun is made from high quality yada yada yada..... now it is on spraygun depot for 429 and some crumbs... i will try to find the demo paperwork and see if the price is on it


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 21 2009, 03:58 PM~15425015
> *x100 i will only use sata's!
> 
> sata jet b 1.4 for primer
> ...


please dont take this the wrong way but some of u guys are missin the question the sata might be a better gun but i dont have 1500 dollars for three guns and dont do painting for a profession. I'm a novice and do it for fun and want to shoot my car and saw this gun. The information ive read said this gun is good for base and clear cause it comes with 2 different air caps and and have read that Devilbiss makes nice products. i just wanted to get some imput and make sure that i didnt buy a gun that ppl would say man u wasted your money...btw thanks for the imput


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 21 2009, 07:40 PM~15427674
> *please dont take this the wrong way but some of u guys are missin the question the sata might be a better gun but i dont have 1500 dollars for three guns and dont do painting for a profession. I'm a novice and do it for fun and want to shoot my car and saw this gun. The information ive read said this gun is good for base and clear cause it comes with 2 different air caps and and have read that Devilbiss makes nice products. i just wanted to get some imput and make sure that i didnt buy a gun that ppl would say man u wasted your money...btw thanks for the imput
> *


I told ya which one to get(the RP with a 1.3 tip),you can spray sealer,base,and clear no problem,one gun.AND you don't need a big CFM compressor(the NR's need 20 cfm or some shit to perform properly),I have an NR base gun @ work,but we have a screw compressor,so CFM's aren't an issue.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 21 2009, 03:58 PM~15425015
> *x100 i will only use sata's!
> 
> sata jet b 1.4 for primer
> ...


I use the same guns,only I have an RP 1.3 for clear


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 21 2009, 07:40 PM~15427674
> *please dont take this the wrong way but some of u guys are missin the question the sata might be a better gun but i dont have 1500 dollars for three guns and dont do painting for a profession. I'm a novice and do it for fun and want to shoot my car and saw this gun. The information ive read said this gun is good for base and clear cause it comes with 2 different air caps and and have read that Devilbiss makes nice products. i just wanted to get some imput and make sure that i didnt buy a gun that ppl would say man u wasted your money...btw thanks for the imput
> *


 i understood the question. and if you look on ebay you can buy a nice sata for a cpl hundred bucks!  not taking any thing really away from devilbiss, i jsut think sata has better feel and preformance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 21 2009, 08:19 PM~15428141
> *I use the same guns,only I have an RP 1.3 for clear
> *


 yeah thats what my buddy at work uses.. ive used it a couple times and i acutally like it better than my 2000, but we are pretty slow at the shop lately so dont relaly have the extra cash to buy another gun


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Sata Kicks ASS
1 sata nr92
2 satas nr2000
1 sata 3000 digital, 
Sata and C.A technologies primer guns,

how's the RP ???
ive heard some good shit about them


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Oct 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15429361
> *how's the RP ???
> ive heard some good shit about them
> *


Lays down high solids clear like glass


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

sata sata sata, all you sata users are the same, to each his own!!hacking devilbiss is crazy they have been in the game from the beginning, not too mention nobody can argue the fact that the JGA is the Hall of fame of spray guns.

oh you like an RP, yea there great, have you tried a devilbiss PLus?? hmm probably not, i have owned my gti and my plus since i first starting painting, that was 8 years ago, i still have both those guns at the shop getting used every single day!! the Plus is my clearcoat gun, it is very similar to the RP, the fan is more of a half moon shape, where the RP is more tulip like, i use the highest of solids clear from sikkens, HS+ and it lays down like glass with the plus. like i said to each his own, i like the feel in my hand of devilbiss. 

devilbiss warranty is better than sata, i have only needed warranty once, and that was with my first CVI and it was when we first switched to waterborne, and the paint suppliers were telling us to use there autowave gun cleaner, that shit was eating everyones guns, devilbiss, sata, iwata, all of them!! sata rep came to my shop, said no warranty for the corrosion cause by the cleaners, happy i never wasted 750 on a sata, instead i spent 350 on a CVI, the devilbiss rep showed up next day, gave me a brand new gun, no questions asked!!! i use pure water to clean now, haha!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 22 2009, 10:27 PM~15440609
> *devilbiss warranty is better than sata, i have only needed warranty once, and that was with my first CVI and it was when we first switched to waterborne, and the paint suppliers were telling us to use there autowave gun cleaner, that shit was eating everyones guns, devilbiss, sata, iwata, all of them!! sata rep came to my shop, said no warranty for the corrosion cause by the cleaners, happy i never wasted 750 on a sata, instead i spent 350 on a CVI, the devilbiss rep showed up next day, gave me a brand new gun, no questions asked!!! i use pure water to clean now, haha!
> *


See,our Sata rep is awesome out here(which is one reason I will not step down to a devilbiss :biggrin: ),if we ever have any problems,they give us a loaner gun to use while they fix the other one.They will completely rebuild them for $40,and have a guy in house locally who does them.I've never had to use this service,but It's good to know it's there if needed,DB does shit for us,so for me,it's a throw away gun if I were to switch(and like I said,I didn't like the tekna,nor did the other painter).


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 20 2009, 07:01 PM~15416944
> *:uh:
> 
> typical sata user!
> ...


x20


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 23 2009, 06:31 AM~15443086
> *See,our Sata rep is awesome out here(which is one reason I will not step down to a devilbiss :biggrin: ),if we ever have any problems,they give us a loaner gun to use while they fix the other one.They will completely rebuild them for $40,and have a guy in house locally who does them.I've never had to use this service,but It's good to know it's there if needed,DB does shit for us,so for me,it's a throw away gun if I were to switch(and like I said,I didn't like the tekna,nor did the other painter).
> *


x2

also
ive used the GTI and didnt like it. it is what it is.. at the end of the day its perosnal preffrence, you could have the best gun in the world if you dont what your doing, it wil ldo you no better than a cheap throw away gun


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Oct 23 2009, 03:29 PM~15447403
> *x20
> *


Damn glen how ya been


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

so that's 20 votes for sata,2 for devilbiss??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 23 2009, 04:43 PM~15448719
> *so that's 20 votes for sata,2 for devilbiss??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

where did you learn to count??? i just went thru the thread its 3 to 3?????????


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 23 2009, 03:28 PM~15448110
> *x2
> 
> also
> ...


EXACTLY!!! nobody can say one is better than the other, they are all made with the same materials, its purely personal preference, just one is a little soften on the wallet.

as for the GTI, you cant make an opinion on devilbiss by using that gun, its long met its day, it was a great gun for solvent basecoats, but most are on to waterborne now and hvlp is fading out, i use my gti for sealer, works great.

i'd also like to know what cap you were using lowdeville with the tekna you guys demo'd??


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 23 2009, 07:09 PM~15449458
> *i'd also like to know what cap you were using lowdeville with the tekna you guys demo'd??
> *


Don't really know,didn't pay much attention to it,looked cheap,felt cheap,didn't like the way it sprayed,got set aside,what can I say.
We're supposed to be getting an Iwata supernova(???)to demo here soon,apprantly the next big thing for clear..........we'll see.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 23 2009, 07:05 PM~15449423
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> where did you learn to count??? i just went thru the thread its 3 to 3?????????
> *


just buggin the DB boys


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok lets say i was gonna go with a Sata RP , everyplace ive called (which was about 5 places) said the only one they had was the 3000 cause the others were discontinued. And i really dont want no used ones either. Where do u recommend picking one up at


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 27 2009, 05:29 PM~15484275
> *Ok lets say i was gonna go with a Sata RP , everyplace ive called (which was about 5 places) said the only one they had was the 3000 cause the others were discontinued. And i really dont want no used ones either. Where do u recommend picking one up at
> *


RP 3000,it's the same gun,just with an ergomic handle i believe.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I like my iwata :|


----------



## favrtmistk (Oct 1, 2009)

For what its worth I sell all of the Sata, Devilbiss, and Iwata guns. My customers seem to really like the iwatas for spraying clear. They do have a basecoat nozzle set up you can change out that works nice as well. But, I probably sell sata 4:1 over the others for overall base and clear guns. I would say Sata is the most popular gun by far.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have a new cvi devilbiss 2 caps cup extra rebuild kit 325.00 used one time 
786-380-6468


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 21 2009, 09:40 PM~15427674
> *please dont take this the wrong way but some of u guys are missin the question the sata might be a better gun but i dont have 1500 dollars for three guns and dont do painting for a profession. I'm a novice and do it for fun and want to shoot my car and saw this gun. The information ive read said this gun is good for base and clear cause it comes with 2 different air caps and and have read that Devilbiss makes nice products. i just wanted to get some imput and make sure that i didnt buy a gun that ppl would say man u wasted your money...btw thanks for the imput
> *


so get your self a 100$ gun and a 200$ buffer,and save the rest


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

If your looking to save $$$ ... SHARPE is just as good man


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Nov 9 2009, 09:56 PM~15614567
> *If your looking to save $$$ ... SHARPE is just as good man
> *


 i acutally have/use a sharpe razor at home for my clear gunn, and they are nice guns ill have to admit


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 8 2009, 01:48 AM~15596137
> *have a new cvi devilbiss 2 caps cup extra rebuild kit 325.00 used one time
> 786-380-6468
> 
> ...


275.00 anytime 786-380-6468


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Nov 9 2009, 09:56 PM~15614567
> *If your looking to save $$$ ... SHARPE is just as good man
> *


 :uh: 
For primer maybe


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 10 2009, 12:52 PM~15620935
> *:uh:
> For primer maybe
> *


WEATHER IT PRIMER OR NOT, ITS STILL A GOOD GUN FOR THE AVERAGE PAINTER


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

lph400 lvx iwata just came in the mail.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: You still got the gun ? if you do pm me bro


> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 10 2009, 10:24 AM~15619972
> *275.00 anytime 786-380-6468
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Nov 16 2009, 11:11 PM~15686658
> *  :biggrin:  You still got the gun ? if you do pm me bro
> *


275.00 brand new comes 1ltr cup- 2 caps clear and base coat and a rebuild kit
and 2 tips 1.3-1.4 let me no 786-380-6468 or [email protected]


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 18 2009, 05:22 PM~15706132
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------

